# barking issues



## aussienl (Jul 28, 2014)

My 9month old male has started barking for everything. He barks to say hello, sometimes he barks at something that he isnt sure off, and sometimes just barks for the sake of hearing his own bark i am sure. Trouble is no matter what i have tried....telling him to be quiet then a treat when he is quiet for a few minutes...putting him a certain spot and making him sit ...to giving him a couple of quick tugs on his lead he just continues...Does anyone have any training techniques i could try? I really do not want to use any correction collars ( ie shock) Thanks in advance
Bronnie


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Having a Vz is nothing like having other furry kids... LET him bark hummm, moan, that's what Vizslas do.... this will never stop...
they have the ability to communicate by barking, moaning or humming... this is tipical. Imagine me.. with 3 of them???


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose was surprisingly quiet as a pup, but now at 7 months... he is QUITE the talker. It is a part of the breed, they are VERY vocal and needy, quite the combination.


----------

